
Apple now lets apps send ads in push notifications - zchrykng
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/4/21165087/ios-apple-push-notification-advertising-marketing-now-allowed-app-store
======
sheldor
No replies and no conversation on such a serious matter?

~~~
vb6sp6
it's opt-in by default with an opt-out which seems reasonable. If you don't
want ads, dont opt-in

